# selling at market stall,fresh food.Whats required to do this



## thedaras (6 May 2009)

Hi, Honestly not me doing it,but in these "recessionary times" there are people I know whom are thinking of using their baking/cooking skills to get some extra income by opening a market stall.

Would anyone know what are the health and safety issues /insurance/complience etc,in plain english,in selling hot food at a market stall?


I looked at the food safety site and theres not much about stall holders.

The idea is they would cook a hot dish in take away portion sizes and sell them at the farmers market.Im told its 25e for the stall and 3 for insurance.
Does this mean that anyone can bake/cook at home and bring it to a market stall and sell it on and the insurance fee of 3e would cover it?
I know it sounds very simple but I think they are overlooking a lot of things.
Any advice ?


----------



## rubywalsh (7 May 2009)

You can't cook it at home, you need proper premises nearly sure you need HAPPC


----------



## huskerdu (7 May 2009)

Have you looked at www.irishfarmersmarkets.ie

I haven't looked at the entire site, but they have information for new stall holders


----------



## Smashbox (7 May 2009)

My cousin does catering from home and she needed to build an extention onto her house for a kitchen. The policies she needs to follow are crazy, the skirting boards need to be completly flush with the tiles on the floor, she needs so many sinks, so many counters for food preperation - its a lot of work.

I don't think its quite as simply as cooking or preparing at home and then bringing your ingrediants to the market. I think if it was that simple, everyone would be doing it!


----------



## Smashbox (7 May 2009)

Oh and thedaras... what does Mister Thedaras think about it?!


----------



## thedaras (7 May 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Oh and thedaras... what does Mister Thedaras think about it?!


 
I agree with everyones posts.However, this is exactly what they are doing.ie;cooking in their own kitchens and bringing it too a market!

Maybe they are hoping the chance of an inspector (if there is one?)coming round is very slim..

I see the farmers markets around here,and to be honest Ive just presumed that they have a licence to trade and that whomever is running makes sure that those who are selling are doing so within the law.

Im not sure if its a farmers market they are going too though,so dont know what the legal requirments are for these types..

I suppose people will try anything these days,

And I have flagged the fact that if someone gets ill from their food,they could be sued.but they claim they will pay 3e insurance and that covers it|?they also say they cant be sued as they have no money!
Smashbox ,re Mr Thedaras, he knows what side his bread is buttered..


----------



## Smashbox (7 May 2009)

Ha good for him!


----------



## allthedoyles (7 May 2009)

I would'nt bedgrudge their attempt to try something different in these 'recessionary times '

The Farmers Market is definately the place to go , and as you say they have the insurance for 3e .

Our local farmers market sells the finest brown bread , and even offers hot soup.


----------



## Guest116 (7 May 2009)

Just be aware its not always what you think. You will often see them opening massive tins of food  (e.g. olives) and just dumping them into the nice looking wooden vats. Fair enough those olives do have to be imported, but they are just mass produced.

No gaurantees on what you are buying is actually any better than you would get in Tescos.


----------



## Claire1956 (7 May 2009)

You will need to have public liability insurance for a proper farmers market. As mentioned above, there is lots of stuff on site of FSAI re what to do to prepare. 

However there are some smaller markets - i.e. indoor ones where there are cakes, eggs, flowers etc. I wouldn't think that the requirements would be as strict....but could be wrong. 

I suppose you need to think about if someone did not store your product properly, got sick and then came back after you, how would you handle the situation. Be sure to have some lables printed re how to store etc. This feeds into the HACCP remark above.

If you really are keen on cooking, ask your local enterprise board if they know where there is a kitchen that can be used. There is lots of encouragement for grass roots food producers if you have something that will appeal.


----------



## dereko1969 (7 May 2009)

i would think the €3 insurance is only for public liability insurance for the venue, so that if someone trips or falls etc i wouldn't think it would cover them for food poisoning at all (with e-coli breakouts becoming increasingly common it is imperative that anyone selling food at these markets has proper HAACP certification).


----------



## Smashbox (7 May 2009)

I would agree, €3 is far too low for proper insurance


----------



## Claire1956 (7 May 2009)

Hi - sorry should have said bordbia, not FSAI. This is a document that is to act as a guide for folks setting up...........

[broken link removed]


----------



## thedaras (7 May 2009)

dereko1969 said:


> i would think the €3 insurance is only for public liability insurance for the venue, so that if someone trips or falls etc i wouldn't think it would cover them for food poisoning at all (with e-coli breakouts becoming increasingly common it is imperative that anyone selling food at these markets has proper HAACP certification).


 
Yes, ID say so too ..
I wonder if everyone at these markets has the HAACP cert .
While I agree wholeheartedly that its imperative,I think thats its overlooked ..a lot..
And the people I know definitly dont have it and they are going to sell hot food which has been made in their kitchens! Will post after the weekend to say how they got on..


----------



## mathepac (7 May 2009)

Claire1956 said:


> ... However there are some smaller markets - i.e. indoor ones where there are cakes, eggs, flowers etc. I wouldn't think that the requirements would be as strict....but could be wrong ...


Why would you think that? - the requirements to comply with the relevant legislation and bye-laws is the same; protecting purchasers doesn't change as the consumer is equally at risk and just as entitled to adequate protection and compensation in the event of injury, illness, poisoning, damage...


----------



## mcaul (7 May 2009)

How about talking to someone who already does something similar at a farmer's market in another area to where you will be selling. - There's a good one in Carlow on Saturday mornings and there are 3 or 4 selling bread / cakes / jams etc.


----------

